# CFC 9 Fighters Paradise



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

*July 11, 2009

Carrara Indoor Stadium,
Queensland, Australia

CFC Light Heavyweight Championship*

Rob Hill vs. Adrian Pang

*CFC Light Heavyweight Grand Prix*

Anthony Perosh vs. David Frendin
James Te Huna vs. Priscus Fogagnolo

*Non-Tournament Bouts*

Jai Bradney vs. Rodney Rhoden​


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Ian Bone defeated	Robert Lisita-Cocheci
Richard Vas defeated	Michael Mortimer
Shane Wundenberg defeated	Chris Bridgewater
Luke Picklum defeated	Matt Cain 
Anthony Perosh defeated	David Frendin
James Te Huna defeated Priscus Fogagnolo 
Adrian Pang defeated	Rob Hill


----------

